# OptiNET  Optinet -

## foffa

Optinet - http://opti.net.ua/
     ,              !!!    - U@NET,    (!!!!!!!!!!),     ,       . 
   - !!!     - !!!

----------


## AmoKK

=)     =))

----------


## Meladon

- !!!   - !!! Optinet !!!  
  ! 
homenet.poltava.ua

----------


## Dima0011

> homenet.poltava.ua

     ?    ?    ? 
  ""  homenet.poltava.ua .

----------


## Meladon

- 7 
 15-20 
   -            !
 - 4  -        -  

        -         
 

  
           0,15          0,012-0,018    ...
  :sck: 
  ....... =)

----------


## Yorik

2 Foffa!!! 
 ,    ,       !!!!
   .      ,       ,     .          ,   .       ,       .   ,       ,   ... 
  ...

----------


## foffa

> 2 Foffa!!! 
>  ,    ,       !!!!
>    .      ,       ,     .          ,   .       ,       .   ,       ,   ... 
>   ...

  !      -   !     ?   ,         ?! 
       -      ,       ,    !

----------


## foffa

> homenet.poltava.ua

  ...   !! : )

----------


## Meladon

0,01          Optinet    
 -        /, ,     (700 ) -     7 . 
        ?

----------


## Meladon

...
  !        
*1 MB = 1000000  (/ )
         ...

----------


## Ch!p

> .

       , ,     ,      ))

----------


## Ezhachok

> , ,     ,      ))

  :) 
     .   ,      .
.

----------


## Ch!p

.

----------


## Buster

,   -       tracert 79.110.83.75  ?
 ,

----------


## Enter

> ,   -       tracert 79.110.83.75  ?

     ? 
   79-110-83-75.gfsrv.net [79.110.83.75]
  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  93....
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  77.121.10.190
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  172.19.1.200
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  77.121.10.245
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  v956.TenGig3-2.diamond.volia.net [77.120.0.29]
  6     5 ms     7 ms     5 ms  ae10-362.RT.NTL.KIV.UA.retn.net [87.245.247.101]
  7    41 ms    41 ms    41 ms  ae6-4.RT.ACT.FKT.DE.retn.net [87.245.233.73]
  8    37 ms    37 ms    37 ms  decix.as47195.net [80.81.194.16]
  9    48 ms    40 ms    40 ms  vl16.gf-txx.as47195.net [79.110.81.22]
 10    40 ms    40 ms    40 ms  79-110-83-75.gfsrv.net [79.110.83.75]

----------


## Buster

,        100,            ,

----------


## froguz

*Buster*,    .   ,    .     ,     ...

----------


## Buster

,  -   ,         ,

----------


## Ch!p

14:00    21:00     ))
,  ,     .
        .
   .

----------


## Buster

-     tracert 79.110.83.75 ?

----------


## pokemon

tracert 79.110.83.75 
   79-110-83-75.gfsrv.net [79.110.83.75]
    30: 
  1     1 ms    <1     <1   vpn1-2.local.bbn [10.10.10.11]
  2     *        *        *         .
  3    16 ms     5 ms     5 ms  194.44.181.77
  4    15 ms    14 ms    14 ms  core1-dwdm.uar.net [194.44.212.249]
  5    28 ms    40 ms    28 ms  194.44.212.254
  6    60 ms    59 ms    58 ms  amsix.as47195.net [195.69.144.92]
  7    61 ms    61 ms    61 ms  vl3011.gf-core-anc.as47195.net [79.110.81.13]
  8    61 ms    61 ms    62 ms  vl17.gf-txx.as47195.net [79.110.81.26]
  9    63 ms    63 ms    64 ms  79-110-83-75.gfsrv.net [79.110.83.75] 
 .

----------


## JPM

> .
>    .

   !

----------


## Ch!p

Tracing route to 79-110-83-75.gfsrv.net [79.110.83.75]
over a maximum of 30 hops: 
  1     1 ms     5 ms     3 ms  =============
  2     7 ms     2 ms     2 ms  =============
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     8 ms    14 ms     9 ms  194.44.181.77
  5    26 ms    22 ms    24 ms  core1-dwdm.uar.net [194.44.212.249]
  6    25 ms    25 ms    27 ms  194.44.212.254
  7    69 ms    68 ms    72 ms  amsix.as47195.net [195.69.144.92]
  8    68 ms    69 ms    65 ms  vl3011.gf-core-anc.as47195.net [79.110.81.13]
  9    64 ms    64 ms    62 ms  vl17.gf-txx.as47195.net [79.110.81.26]
 10    72 ms    74 ms    69 ms  79-110-83-75.gfsrv.net [79.110.83.75] 
Trace complete.

----------


## JPM

...

----------


## JPM

...

----------


## JPM

-?       - 3-    !

----------

...    (  ) -   ?    -  "  ",   -   ,  "    "...
   -       ...

----------


## Ezhachok

> ...    (  ) -   ?    -  "  ",   -   ,  "    "...
>    -       ...

   (28 )     .

----------

)

----------

?
    ,   "  "          .
   "   ". ...
   (  ),         (  voip )   ...

----------


## 23q

**,   ,

----------

*23q*,    ,       ... ,   ?
  -  -   +    -        ...    ,     .

----------


## Dima0011

> *23q*,    ,       ... ,   ?
>   -  -   +    -        ...    ,     .

     .    (   ),        296.
   (     )     ,   ""   
      (      )     
   ,    " ",  .        -  ,     ,

----------

.
   ?   . "     2   ,      ,    " -      ...

----------


## Dima0011

> .
>    ?   . "     2   ,      ,    " -      ...

  
                  100  (   -)
      ,     (    -    )

----------

...   

> ,

       (    ).

----------


## Ezhachok

> .    (   ),        296.
>    (     )     ,   ""   
>       (      )

    ,          ,     -    ,  ,  "" -   .

----------


## pokemon

*Ezhachok*
shu.com.ua/‎       ,      .     ,   ,   .  --  ?

----------


## Enter

, 12!
 !
12     14.00  16.00    , 12     .         .           . 
   -    ,       . 
 ,     ,       5000 .  http://opti.net.ua/index.php/novosti/show/60/

----------

